# Tarot Cards



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Here are my tarot cards I made
FYI-I used alot of ink (75 cards) prob cheaper to buy them
used pics from web site for the cards itself 
http://www.sacred-texts.com/tarot/pkt/index.htm
used a picture of one of my crystal balls for the cover
and flash cards inbetween for sturdiness
(must be the pic but all the cards are same size)


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Looks great! How much did it cost you in materials plus ink?


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow that looks like it was alot of tidious work. How many hours did you spend making those? They look great!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Im guessing about 30 bucks
since my ink is expensive I think (56.00 a pop)
(FE has same ones for 18.00)
actually they didnt take long 
printing was was most to wait for
I would say in total hrs....6 at the most


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Lily those turned out great.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Those are fantastic... would be a great party invitation idea too..


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I love your cards, but I think I'll take the easy way out and buy mine.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nicely done. 
Great idea on the party invitations D.
I am going to have to do that this year!!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

nice! you inspired me to make my own Tarot designs!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow nice work , i like the skulls-funny 4 cards stick out--8 of swords,queen of cups,page of wands, ten of wands.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thanks all ...
Yeah I guess they would make good invites..good idea Ghostess
I can use these next yr maybe for that ..


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Lilly, I really like these...nice job...how will you use them?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Beelce
these are going in my gypsy room
I will have it set up like it's ready to do a reading ,seance etc


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Those are excellent. GREAT job


----------



## BadTable Manor (Apr 16, 2008)

Looking forward to see pics of the gypsy room. Love the cards.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

me too BTM..LOL thanks


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice work on the cards. A whole set must have been a lot of work. They look great. I made tarot cards like this a few years back, but I didn't make the whole set. I just printed a few of the cards that would be face up, printed a couple of backs and just left the filler cards in the pile blank since no one would see them anyway. And I used the printer at work, so my only cost was the poster board and some spray glue. It worked great the first year, but the second year someone decided to mess the cards up, so I had people coming through the room and seeing the blank cards. Doh! This year I'm glueing the pile together.

http://home.comcast.net/~v.bariteau/images/gypsy.jpg
http://home.comcast.net/~v.bariteau/images/gypsy001.jpg


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Those are very beautiful Lilly!! Wow. I love them.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

The cover - crystal ball pic - are SWEET!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

halloween zombie ...thanks 
This gypsy http://home.comcast.net/~v.bariteau/images/gypsy001.jpg is awesome
what did you do to the "skin"
Are the walls painted that color or what did you use for covering?
To bad you have to glue them all.

Thanks DS and HHH

HHH I wish I could remember where I bought that crystal ball


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

agreed. the background looks like red fog!


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Very nice cards Lilly.


----------

